# Tank Maintenance - Issue?



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope I didn't screw things up today... I have cleaned my canister before last month but what a morning!

So I filled a bucket with fishie water and rinsed out my filter pads in that water. Squeezing out the junk etc. I removed one of my filter floss pads and put in a new one - I only have one at the top instead of two now. I took one of the course pads and put it up top too.

Did a 25-30% water change too.

And then the heart attack when putting back the intake/outtake tubes I hear a crack... I couldn't get the tubes back into the canister... oh man! there goes $200.00.
So I inspected everything and looks good. So I started in up and it was super noisy. Unplugged it and reconnected, motor stopped working.  

Took everything apart again inspected the propeller and rotor don't see anything wrong. Put it back and noticed that the bar gets disconnected from the top. I took everything apart and made sure the rubber pieced at the ends of the bar were nice and snug and put everything back together. Hooked it all up, waited two minutes and yay!!!

I just want to make sure that I did this right, my tank is super aerated... cloudy with tons of bubbles all over everything... is this okay? Will it go away in a few hours?

I am going to check my water parameters just in case...

Thanks!

I am really glad that my filter is working again... sheesh!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Should be fine!

What sort of filter was it?


----------



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a Rena XP3.
I worry about everything..lol. The tank looks good and the water parameters are fine. I guess its my second job - to worry.


----------

